# My first flower in a planted tank.....



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so excited..

I think its a flower right? 

I just saw it like 3 days ago after I added a extra bulb of T5 HO 

This is from my banana plant )










Pic from wiki..

I think its gonna look like this..


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

looks like it might be a surface leaf rather than a flower.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep an eye on the tip to see if it looks like an unfurling leaf or a bulb of a flower. 

I had a red tiger lily at one point. Once a leaf made it to the surface, it never sprouted anymore leaves underwater. So I would suggest cutting it before that leaf hits air.


----------

